# My dear dog passed away yesterday morning



## grannyjo (Jan 23, 2020)

My dear old dog passed away yesterday morning.

She collapsed and couldn't walk so I took her to the vet.

She was very close to 13 years old.  This is a photo of her when she was a few years younger.

It was so hard when I woke up this morning and she wasn't beside my bed to greet me.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  What a lovely dog.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 23, 2020)

aaawww So sorry 
(((hugs)))


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2020)

Grannyjo, my heart and thoughts go out to you. She looks very happy in that picture.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh dear, I am so sorry for this loss of your long-time dear friend.  It is surely a sad and difficult adjustment, for us to go through.

Try to remember how much you did for your dear doggie, and that you made her life good, while she was with you and you gave her a home and family.

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

awwww poor you, how sad, Big condolences on the loss of your beautiful companion...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2020)

I feel your pain grannyjo. Lost ours a few years ago and still miss her.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 23, 2020)

I`m so sorry,Grannyjo. Just went through this last Friday with my 13 year old,Cody. I still keep going to check on him and bring out 3 bowls to feed at dinnertime until I remember I only need 2. Going to pick up his ashes in a bit. We never get used to losing them,do we? And the longer they are with us,the harder it is,it seems. (((HUGS)))


----------



## bingo (Jan 23, 2020)

oh no......I am so sorry....so sorry....nothing can take that pain away...I'm  just sad


----------



## Pepper (Jan 23, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> And the longer they are with us,the harder it is,it seems. (((HUGS)))


There is never enough time for someone you love.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you everyone.

I'm still adjusting to the idea that she won't be poking her nose around the corner to let me know she needs a toilet break,  or that it is time for some food.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)

My deepest heartfelt condolences. It doesn't make a difference how much time passes, we miss our fur babies forever.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)

So terribly sorry, GrannyJo. I know it hurts so much! Pray you can heal quickly.


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2020)

So sorry to hear your sad news grannyjo....


----------



## Lc jones (Jan 23, 2020)

I’m so sorry


----------



## Keesha (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry you lost your dear friend gj.  Nothing can replace our dear companions.May you find peace.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2020)

@grannyjo  I'm very sorry to hear you lost your girl, she looks very sweet in that photo.  May she rest peacefully.  Hugs, thinking of you.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 23, 2020)

Please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your dear companion. I wish you the strength and serenity to get through this tough time.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 23, 2020)

So very sorry.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2020)

What a pretty girl she was.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 23, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2020)

Losing a dog is so very hard . . . .  Grannyjo, you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 23, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> My dear old dog passed away yesterday morning.
> 
> She collapsed and couldn't walk so I took her to the vet.
> 
> ...


SOOOO SORRY....Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Edna 25 (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved dog. Being an animal lover myself, i know it's a difficult time for you.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 23, 2020)

It saddens us all when we hear of a beloved pet member of our family or a friend's family is gone.....my heart is with you


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2020)

grannyjo said:


> My dear old dog passed away yesterday morning.
> 
> She collapsed and couldn't walk so I took her to the vet.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 24, 2020)

grannyjo,sorry for your loss,its never easy to let go of a beloved family pet
At least you have  your memories/pictures of your dog to get thru this sad time


----------



## twinkles (Jan 24, 2020)

sorry for your loss grannyjo-i had to go thru it several years ago--


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2020)

My sincere condolences on the passing of your beloved furbaby.  How lucky you were to have had each other for so many years.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2020)

I know how you feel. I sometimes think my pets are the only thing that makes life living. The pain of loss will ease but never quite go away.


----------



## toffee (Jan 24, 2020)

oh my' awful loss for you x know the sadness too... she had love and kindness good home died in peace ...


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 24, 2020)

It has been hard,  but I am gradually adjusting to her not being here with me.

I had a shower, and she wasn't sitting on the mat before I came out.

I went out to do some necessary shopping, and she wasn't there to welcome me home.

I know I did the right thing,  but I hated having to do it.

I've cried a lot of tears,  and there's probably more to come.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

It's such early days. I know how empty it feels. ((( Hugs )))


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 25, 2020)

I've had dogs since I was a kid. They've always had a special place in my heart. It's heartbreaking when you lose their love and companionship. I'm very sorry for your loss, take care.
(I like to believe we'll see them all again when we cross over.)


----------



## katlupe (Jan 28, 2020)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dog.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jan 28, 2020)

That is such a hard thing to have to go through.  Our pets wrap themselves around our hearts and we miss them terribly when they are no longer with us.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Thinking of you more, and I am sure that we are continuing to be sending our caring, as you continue going through your week,
@grannyjo


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 28, 2020)

Very sad to lose your beloved pet and my heart reaches out to you ((( )))


----------

